# Interesting and Unusual Beaches From Around the World



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

We saw some beautiful white and black sand beaches when we vacationed in Hawaii.  Here are some cool and unusual beaches with photos...http://whenonearth.net/24-unusual-beaches-youve-never-heard/


----------



## Mirabilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Beautiful!  I'd love to visit them all.  I grew up spending several months at the beach every year and I have seen pebble beaches and driftwood beaches and I just enjoy them all.


----------

